#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Out of Office Rules - Move all received emails between OOO period to new folder?

## aiwnjoo

Hi, 

I am trying to set up a rule between 26/06/15 - 08/07/15 to move all Emails I receive to a new Folder so that I can manage them better upon my return to work.

I have set this up so far, is that correct? It should apply to Internal and External (All emails received).

See image; 

http://i61.tinypic.com/2heyez5.png

Thanks,

----------


## aiwnjoo

Bump, thanks..

----------


## aiwnjoo

Anyone?

Thanks,

----------


## abdulji

Yes you have set it up correctly. All your emails during those days will be moved to the Holidays folder

----------

